# touching in stone chips help



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi guys.

My front bumper and front of my wheel arches have really taken a battering over the years.

I want to try and touch the chips in, and then polish them, but has anyone got any tips for this? Ive got my paint, its a base coat and it matches 99% perfect. Ive also got lacquer if i need it?

Sounds stingy but i really cant afford a front end respray along with my current engine rebuild, so want to give it a go DIY


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Dont use the brush they supply with touch up sticks. I would advise rolling masking tape to a point and build the paint up inside the chip...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> Dont use the brush they supply with touch up sticks. I would advise rolling masking tape to a point and build the paint up inside the chip...


How does that work again , I have a few to do on mine


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

Tooth pic is a good tool. The brush is always too big. Don't be scared to type off and start again if the first attempt dosn't go smoothly. :wink:


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Go to the Range shop an buy a artist brush some have very fine points or go a bit wider depends on the size of the stone chip add paint to the chip leave for 10 minuets then go back and retouch up till it is flush then T cut that is if its solid colour it wont be a problem


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Watched some you tube vids last night where they'd fill the chip using a toothpick them smear the paint with a finger until the chip was level, then they finished by cutting back the excess and polishing the whole area.

Anyone done this?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hanford do a good colour matched touch up kit with three pens (undercoat, colour and lacquer) with micro bore capillary tips. Use this with an eye glass. Nothing I've seen is as precise - works really well.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you got a link?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/paints ... repair-kit


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh halfords... sorry your first comment said hanfords, which i'd never heard of lol.

shame they dont do my colour. Might buy a clearance colour just for the nib and get some made up to fill it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Ahh halfords... sorry your first comment said hanfords, which i'd never heard of lol.
> 
> shame they dont do my colour. Might buy a clearance colour just for the nib and get some made up to fill it


Ha ha! Ruddy phone autoconfuse :lol:


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My front bumper and front of my wheel arches have really taken a battering over the years.
> 
> ...


Hi, i've just used this on the car i'm selling, its not cheap at £35, but it did a great job and i've still got loads, i did some big scratches (took 3 coats) then chips on doors and bumpers and wheel arches. You get a full kit with chemicals, cloths, matched paint etc. 
I think i have some before and after pics if you want?

http://new.chipex.co.uk/?gclid=CLaTy_SO ... tAodJXAAOw


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah some pics would be good mate. I saw that on youtube but wasnt sure if it was any good or just good advertising.


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is before and after.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

How does it hold up to regular polishing afterwards, say a month down the line?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

tt8nmanc said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...


That's what I watched on youtube looks very impressive, I'll order some Moro paint and see how I get on with it.


----------



## tt8nmanc (Aug 2, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> How does it hold up to regular polishing afterwards, say a month down the line?


I couldn't tell you as I've only just done it this week and i hope the car will be sold before i have to polish it again


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

As someone said above! Don't use the little brush that comes with the paint stick, use a toothpick. ensure the paintwork is clean and dry. mix the paint in the stick by shaking, I find warming it on a house radiator thins it out best. Then with a toothpick a little dab at a time and move onto the next one. Do about four and go back to the first and see how much the paint has set up in the chip, if it's quite deep it will need a few more treatments.

The trick is when you get a slight convex filling from the paint touch up. Wet your finger and quickly wipe over the top of the chip. The paint is still setting up and will swell a little more but then shrink down and you'll have no over painting of surrounding area. 

Cheers Basky


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice write up, cheers for the tips


----------

